# Water Leaking Furnace Heat On



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Need pictures.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

where are you, roof leak?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

is it a 90plus furnace? check drain lines


----------



## Anarchy1505 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Furnace Leaking*

The roof is new. I think it's where the water drains out of the pipes. And I am not sure what a 90plus furnace is. Here is some pics of the furnace leaking downstairs.

-Aaron


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

90 plus furnace uses pvc pipe instead of metal flue pipe :thumbsup:


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like the condensate line has a leaking fitting. Make sure they glued the fittings, sometimes the installers get sloppy. Other than that it could be an improperly pitched flue pipe or the furnace is not level and the condensate is running out the exchanger instead of out the drain.


----------



## Anarchy1505 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Furnace Leaking*

Yes it is a 90 plus furnace. I will check out the drain lines to see if the fittings are good and glued. Do you think it is a good idea to open the furnace up and see If I can see in to see if the exchanger is the source? Again thank you in advance.

-Aaron


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

sure you can open the front cover of furnace to make sure controls and board are not getting wet,you wont be able to check heat exchanger just the drains from it and inducer motor and maybe bottem of flue pipe depending on plumbing :thumbsup:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

We had the same problemm on our high efficiency furnace. The furnace company came out and opened the front door of furnace. The leak occurred at the joint between the furnace and the small plastic drain pipe. He just tightened it up and all was good. 

It would have been an easy DIY thing, but the furnace was still under the installation warranty so it didn't cost me anything for 3 minutes of this person's time.


----------

